# My dogs paws smells HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

My dogs paw smells so bad!!!! It seriously smells like stinky socks or stinky feet. It's really bad! Does anyone know what I can do to decrease the horrible smell


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Does he pee on his paws? Is there anything around your home he could step in that is smelly?

Lisl's paws smell like Frito's. Really.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja's smell herbal/earthy, kinda nice. Never had a dog with smelly feet. Something must be going on with yours.
Maybe wash them and keep an eye on him,where he goes etc.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Does the dog chew on them? Are they wet frequently? You could rub coconut oil into them. Will help rid them of the bacteria that is causing the smell.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

He doesn't pee on his paws or step on anything that would make it smell like that! Sometimes he licks his paws but I don't think that's the reason why it smells. It really does smell like stinky feet! I'll have to try the coconut oil thanks


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What are you feeding?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

David Winners said:


> What are you feeding?


Yes, what are you feeding? 

It is probably yeast.

Here is something you can try, but I would also look into changing the food.

Clean Your Dog's Paw to Reduce Her Paw Licking Tendencies


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

He's eating blue buffalo brown rice and chicken


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Aha.

Could be the chicken. Try a food with another protein, such as fish. And do give him an iodine soak, it will make him feel better and will immediately reduce the smell.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Aha.
> 
> Could be the chicken. Try a food with another protein, such as fish. And do give him an iodine soak, it will make him feel better and will immediately reduce the smell.


Might sound stupid but where can I find iodine?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The pharmacy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You can find it in the section where they have Band-aids, rubbing alcohol, and hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

might be under the name, betadine.


----------

